# USA employers hate USC



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

Do I stand a better chance of getting a job in the USA if they think they are getting a foreign white collar worker? I am from California, looking to move back in about a year.

I know my question sounds sarcastic but I have seen a lot of preference for people from overseas. When they hired blue collar People to work in the factory, they trained them on "behavior". They actually specifically sited not grabing women by the breast, and not using racial language. They did NOT give the same training to the white collar workers from overseas. Half the middle management was foreigners (French, Columbian, Middle Eastern). They mis-behaved horribly, and where allowed to "slide" a lot. Americans did not get any "slack".


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm pretty sure they'd rather a USC or LPR, as they don't have to pay huge amounts to get a working visa for them.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Who are "they" ("they hired...")?

Let's take a look at what the data suggest. USCIS only approves about 75,000 L-1 visas each year, the type of visa that those anecdotal foreign middle managers would have received. That's not many. It depends on how you define "white collar," but with a reasonable definition approximately 39% of the U.S. workforce is white collar ("professional," "managerial," or "administrative"). The U.S. workforce includes approximately 160 million people, so about 62.4 million are white collar. Assuming all L-1 visas are 5 year visas (the maximum term, but they're not), only about 375,000 of those 62.4 million would be foreign -- about 0.6%.

The data certainly suggest that it's a lot easier to obtain employment in the U.S. as a U.S. citizen or as a U.S. green card holder.


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

I witnessed them regularly downsize Americans, and keep foreigners. Usually the foreigners had to end up in jail before they got dismissed.

We had a guy from Australia that was so verbally abusive that at least a half dozen people sited him in their exit interviews. He is still there.

I wonder what would happen if 12 of us grabbed him and drug him, kicking and screaming, out of the building, and took his access card.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Who is/are "them" ("them regularly downsize...")?


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks to acquisitions, I have worked for three different banks over the last 19 years. Almost all of my US born colleagues who have ten years, or more tenure have been downsized. Most of the foreigners are still around. I almost never seen a foreigner downsized unless he was terminated for cause. When a foreigner got terminated, it was usually for something that everyone knew he was up to, or at lest suspected him. I know at least two that are in jail. One made the front page of a local newspaper.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Traditionally, international companies, notably international financial institutions, treated senior expatriate managers extremely well since otherwise it was difficult to convince other senior expatriate managers to take international assignments. "Expatriate packages" were traditionally cushy and relatively secure, for sound business reasons.

That practice is at least much less common in the wake of the financial crisis. Moreover, the number of such lucky individuals in the U.S. was never statistically large.

That said, you're doing a great job trying to stereotype. Seriously, you've never met a U.S. citizen, U.S. national, or U.S. green card holder who was both incompetent and somehow still employed, even promoted? I have, many times. Organizations, particularly large ones, are rarely pure meritocracies at every moment in time, and it's not even clear they should be.


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

I can think of one right now. She had big breats, and was a major drama queen. They kept her because they thought she was funny. 

However, I have met far too many foreigners who treated Americans like crap and got away with it.

They took advantage of the toothless law enforcement in the USA.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Only for sake of argument, let's suppose all your "interesting" hypotheses are correct. Would it matter? Would you take any different actions than you would have otherwise taken?


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

BBCWatcher said:


> Only for sake of argument, let's suppose all your "interesting" hypotheses are correct. Would it matter? Would you take any different actions than you would have otherwise taken?


I am trying to decide if I should peruse Canada, or go back to the USA. I am a PTSD veteran. I have done a lot of healing in four years. I am just a little worried about people trying my patience in the USA;. The people who tried my patience the most where foreigners. That is why I came to Singapore. I wanted to be the foreigner for once.

When I am the only white boy on the train nobody stares. When I lived in the USA, the Mexicans always stared at the only white boy.

My trips back to the USA have been pleasant. I do miss the fact that Americans let you change lanes. Anyone who complains about American drives, has not traveled. Hahahaha


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Lots of frustrations here... 

Look at the bright side: if the companies in the US hire all foreigners, and those foreigners are 'not nice people', than you can work abroad, where the nice people are. ;-)


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

I always said, if you hate Americans, and you want to be with like minded people, move to America.


----------

